# CH now heeling...



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Minnie finished her championship. Still working on GCH points. It is time to start learning some competition obedience. After a couple of years of running forward, it is a new experience to stay in heel. We are working at it and she has a lot of fun anyway.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice!! I have the opposite problem, both my boys want to heel for their down and back!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, that is usually the problem I have! Hard to strike a balance.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats on the championship:happyboogie:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Minnie! She certainly looks like she's enjoying herself.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think you would really like Min. She is very funny and her tail wags all through her training sessions. I keep trying to get some obed stuff done on her. She might be bred soon and that will interrupt our work together.

She is all funny with me in training but so serious in the breed ring. I think I am a bad influence!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She sounds like my Sage. Life is just one big party! One of her nicknames is Happy. 

I've been holding off doing obedience training with Carly, since we've been concentrating on the breed ring. But she's about to drive me NUTS, so I've been looking all evening trying to find her an obedience class to start. The soonest I can get her in is April. I hope I don't kill her before then.  

Right now I have sent her into the other room to look for imaginary mice, lol ( "where's the mouse Carly? Where is he? Go find him!")

Good luck with the GCh points and the obed training. I don't think you'll have too much trouble with either one!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I started some fun things with my Filly girl... like taking the dumbell with a clicked retrieve even though she is showing. Targeting could be taught. They like learning to learn. I may have to show Fill some (egads) in the breed ring, so I am not doing heeling with her yet. Fill just naturally kinda falls in the position anyway so I have to work to keep her looking ahead in the ring right now.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly pulls like a freight train, so she's ghastly to walk. Great for the ring, but terrible for real life! Sage is way easier to handle. 

I'm going to get the clicker out and teach her to target. Maybe capture some simple behaviors. Maybe shape a funny trick. She's bored out of her mind since Glenn is in ND, and she's stuck with me. I don't want to play ball 24/7!


----------

